# 2006 Product line



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

I came across this site and seems to answer all the questions of what will be available for 2006 from Colnago. Take a look if you haven't seen it.

www.colnago.co.jp/index.html


----------



## David W Colnago Lover (Aug 26, 2005)

Excellent. Some of the new paint jobs are stunning, and the graph thing seems to compare the relative points of the frames (i.e. lighter, stiffer, comfortable, etc.), but infortunately I don't know Japanese. It would be nice if European/US Colnago sites could do the same bike comparison graphs.

And Colnagos do hybrids in Japan?!!???


----------



## gdtrfb24 (Jan 1, 1970)

agree, nice find!!!!! thanks for sharing.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ipaul,

Thanks a lot. Colnago Japan definately has the best web site. The arched seat stays are interesting; more braking power huh? I like the shape of chain stays. Man, they have a lot of different carbon models. The C50 is still the one I long for.

Thanks again,
Tshirt


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

Hey no problem...I was simply looking for additional information on the Extreme C. Trying to find a reason to justify the extra $ over a C50.  
Its interesting how the color choices have dropped from the C50 line. Not sure I'm digging the "wagon wheel" look on the top tube.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

ipaul said:


> Hey no problem...I was simply looking for additional information on the Extreme C. Trying to find a reason to justify the extra $ over a C50.


 I wonder about that too. I'm guessing that the answer is a highly technical, ethereal, Italian version of 'je ne sait que'. 



ipaul said:


> Its interesting how the color choices have dropped from the C50 line. Not sure I'm digging the "wagon wheel" look on the top tube.


 Yes, it is less than their usual intricate schemes that appear to have depth. But we can always order an older scheme through Maestro right?  The wagon wheel sorta looks like a logo for a Mom & Pop bicycle shop. "Not that there's anything wrong with that."

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------

